# CUT UP YOUR CHICKEN WITH A CARROT?



## kwats4 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's right, cut your smoked bird up with a brand new carrot. Fresh from the store, no cutting on it, just round from the ground! Show me you can cook such a tender bird! I did it at the lake years ago just to show my buddy. He said no way, But I showed him! He was like SOB!!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 15, 2012)

Press it between the thigh and carcass to pop and separate the leg and thigh joints, then the hip joints.  Press it to pull the wings at the joints off.  Press it on each side of the breast bone and take off the breast meat and just the carcass is left!


----------



## daffodil1003 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the post.


----------



## bigfish98 (Jun 4, 2012)

So are we having another Throwndown this month??


----------

